# 550 paracord D loop for thumbring shooting



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

I recently aquired a bow that has a max draw length of 31", my draw length is 33"

I shoot using a leather/horn/brass thumbring.

While researching thumbrings I came across a picture of a guy using a thumbring with a loop tied to his string. I'm not sure of his reason.

So last night I tied a loop of 550 paracord in the same manner as compound/release shooters tie a D loop onto their bows. I now have my 33" draw length.

I was unable to find info on the strength of the material used for D loops, but I know paracord is #550.

D Loop material is an option as well, but will it or the 550 work for this application?

It was getting dark so I didn't loose any arrows, but preliminary drawing and dry firing of the bow (that's sarcasm!) shows that the idea is sound, I just want to use a suitable material for the job.

This is NOT my bow and loop, but this was the pic that gave me the idea..... I tied mine one clove hitch on either side of the nock... just like the wheelie bow fellers do...


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Very interesting. A draw length as long as yours brings performance at lower draw weights, but boy a bunch of other issues come with the package. I bet it is a challenge to find shafts stiff enough at times 

I am hooked on bare fingers, but love all kinds of archery. At one point I played a little with a bare bow release aide combo, but could not get used to the radically different anchor point. With the thumb ring idea I assume you can still use a relatively high anchor?


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

Now with pics...

I anchor at my ear.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Where can you buy a thumb ring? Did you buy or make the leather one? Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

What NFAA class would this fall in?


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

I make them, horn ones take too long, leather is the way to go.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

fmoss3 said:


> What NFAA class would this fall in?


The one where you shoot arrows out of a bow.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

While fingers are definitely my first love in archery, I enjoy most all of it. Need to give that a try. There is a trad guy on a Facebook page that shoots a long bow with one of those. Pretty cool.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

fmoss3 said:


> What NFAA class would this fall in?


it's considered a release


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

That is for sure


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Fury90flier said:


> it's considered a release


Interesting. I would have thought the absence of a mechanical device somewhere along the release chain would have kept it in a sub-category of fingers. One of the reasons I love this site, I'm always learnin' 

I am curious about the poundage on the bows for that type of release. 

Thanks.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

This is on the same line as the wilson strap release or a rope and spike neither of these had any mechanical components and are release aids.


----------



## N8rfastback (Mar 3, 2014)

D loop is closest to paracord 275. You can find it on Amazon under para275 or 3/32" paracord. It is rated for 275# of course.


----------

